# VeloSwap in Sandy Eggo



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

This Sunday there is a veloswap at the Sandy Eggo velodrome.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/1454343708.html

http://www.sdvelodrome.com/Home


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

gonna hit it. Sellin'!

6am depart. eeks.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I went to this swap twice and it was a major disappointment both times.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kristatos said:


> I went to this swap twice and it was a major disappointment both times.


Great day! Crowded, and sold almost everything I drug down there _and_ managed to sneak away to buy a couple *little* things. :thumbsup:


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> Great day! Crowded, and sold almost everything I drug down there _and_ managed to sneak away to buy a couple *little* things. :thumbsup:


Great day indeed! Didn't sell as much though: track frame, Timbuk2 bag and 177.5 FC-7410 Dura Ace crankset. When I got home I found cash from the Spring veloswap still in my checkbook. Now I have enough to buy one of those eBay carbon frames.

I was 2 spaces down from you.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JaeP said:


> I was 2 spaces down from you.


wtf? You didn't say hi? You were selling the red Specialized?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Great day indeed! Didn't sell as much though: track frame, Timbuk2 bag and 177.5 FC-7410 Dura Ace crankset. When I got home I found cash from the Spring veloswap still in my checkbook. Now I have enough to buy one of those eBay carbon frames.
> 
> I was 2 spaces down from you.


Who's Cinelli frame is that?


----------



## ansel (Feb 23, 2007)

That was my Cinelli frame. Sold it cheap. It was worth it to get in early though for the Bont A-Ones I bought for $25.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> wtf? You didn't say hi?


I'm socially 'tarded.


----------

